# Thoughts on Fall Hunting for a new hunter



## BIGDADDYDB

Ok, just like my Dove post I'll preface this by saying I grew up hunting, deer rabbits squirrels and grouse (in Canada) but it's been 10yrs+ since I've hunted at all. Every year I say I'm gonna go but it just never happens so this year I've committed and want to get into turkey hunting. I want to get in the woods this fall to get my bearings and hone some much needed skills so I'm ready for spring. The new camo shotgun is purchased, patterned, choked, and I've got the ammo and a license. I've got some nice camo now and I picked up some calls and a DVD a couple of years ago that I've messed with a little and have some decoys in the budget but not in hand. Public land is my only option at this point but at least I'm off on Fridays so I'm gonna give it a go and need a little direction. I'm in Strongsville so Wellington Westbranch Berlin and LaDue are on my radar. Get there early and beyond that, I'm clueless. Any input on locating birds, calling, decoys, set up, safety etc. is much appreciated and I'd be willing to tag along with someone even if it means leaving my shotgun in the car to alleviate any concerns. Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## Rivergetter

I strongly recommend not using decoys fall hunting on public ground ( for that matter on any grounds). The fall season allows both hens and Tom to be shot so there is the chance that someone will shoot at your decoy. Listen for the birds cover lots of ground and look for the scratches in the leaves bust the flock up and call them back to you. Or just try to circle around and head them off. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lawrence1

The fighting purr is an excellent fall call that brings in the biggest toms. Slip in next to a roost and just before fly down time lay it on thick and heavy, they will fly to you, pick yourself out a big one. Being the social birds that they are they can hardly resist a good fight. During the day, run and gun setting up blindly in your honey holes. Use the terrain to your advantage.


----------



## turkeyt

Don't forget you will be sharing the woods with deer bow hunters. I heard someone bust loose closer than i would like Friday morn. I would say they were after turkey. I would try to hunt where there are no bow hunters. Good luck with that on public ground. Most of the turkeys i have saw this week were pretty vocal early and you can usually pattern them alot easier than spring. If you want to call do so more aggressive than spring. Calling aggressive will help get them to come together as a group. Busting the flock was a tactic used in the fall and then try to call them back. They seem to want to keep in close contact with each other in the fall and you can here them yelping and purring as they travel feeding. Just get up high and try to determine which way they are going and get out in front and set up. In the fall the hens will group together and sometimes you may have lots of them. Gobblers will group together and don't expect to find them hanging with hens. Usually you may see 4 or 5 gobblers hanging together but not saying very little if anything at all. Good luck and stay safe.


----------

